# Central mountains manti LE archery elk



## Tredog1991 (Mar 17, 2014)

I was lucky enough to draw this tag at the hunt expo and was looking for some info on places to start my search. I have never hunted this unit so any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

You lucky son of a gun! That is my back yard. Family has 50 acres boarding the national forest there. One of the best units IMO. Still, it will require lots of work, especially if you have never hunted there. There are some great area's to hunt here. Tons of elk lots of bulls. Many in the 300-320 range a few bigger here and there. I scouted for 2 guys there last year, both shot good bulls. Basically anywhere from Scofield heading South to Joe's Valley is all great elk country. There are bulls on both sides of skyline. I personally might concentrate more on the West side of skyline. Get up there, glass, you will find bulls. Find you some secluded water holes, that's gonna be huge at the start of the hunt if you want a chance at letting an arrow go.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

without giving away my secret spots, i'll second bowhunter's comments


----------



## Tredog1991 (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks for the info. Much appreciated.


----------



## dmaestas (Jun 29, 2013)

I drew the same tag but i have a lot of experience in the unit already. West of the skyline and just glass glass glass


----------

